# Grafikkarten Frage!Optimale Einstellungen!



## bloodym3n (24. März 2008)

Hi an alle!!

Erstmal viel Respekt für die schoene uebersichtliche Seite ,wo man echt viele Informationen in verschiedenen Bereichen finden kann. 

*Nun zu meiner Frage*

Es geht darum das ich gerne mal durch eure Erfahrung wissen möchte ,wie ich am besten meine Grafikkarte gut einstellen kann ,um meine Spiel auch immer halb wegs gut fluessig spielen zu koennen?

*Was ich eigentlich nur Spiele ist Fifa 2008 auf dem PC zurzeit!*

Hier einige Informationen

-Betriebssystem :Windows XP  Professionel Service Pack 2 
-Prozessor : AMD Athlon (tm) 64 Prozessor 3200+++ 2,20 GHz
-Grafikkarte: NVIDIA Ge-Force 6800 
-Netzteil: 400 Watt 
-Arbeitsspeicher: 1GB
-Festplatte WD800

Habt ihr auch die NVIDIA Ge-Force 6800 und wie habt ihr eure Einstellungen gemacht,besser gesagt wie kann ich meine am besten testen ,ohne vielleicht ein 
3D Mark Test zu machen?

Es geht mir darum das sie optimal eingestellt sind !Ich habe schon viele probiert ,aber
ich habe nie die richtigen Einstellungen gefunden,um alles super zum laufen zu bringen.

Sollte ich das Thema vielleicht falsch gesetzt haben,so bitte ich ihn zu verschieben danke.

Ist meiner Erster Beitrag hier.

Vielen Dank fuer eure Antworten.







-


----------



## chmee (24. März 2008)

Die 6800 ist schon "recht" betagt, und auch die CPU ist nicht mehr die Neueste. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle doch mal einen Grafik-Benchmark rüberlaufen lassen, damit Du Vergleichswerte zu anderen Systemen hast.

Manchmal kann man einfach nicht mehr rausholen. Aber ich würde die Auflösung nicht zu hoch setzen ( max. 1024x768 ) und auch Antialiasing ausschalten, das halbiert die fps-Rate bei schwachen Rechnern.

Wenn Du einige Benchmarks hast laufen lassen, stell sie doch mal zum Vergleich hier rein.

mfg chmee


----------



## bloodym3n (24. März 2008)

Ok vielen Dank erstmal fuer die tolle schnelle Antwort.

Ich musste das hier nur mal fragen einige meiner Fifaonlinekollegen habe einen noch schlechteren PC ,meiner geht ja da noch einige massen.

Hast du denn eine gute Benchmark Version, die auch super funktioniert (vielleicht den link).

Danke dir vorerst!


----------



## chmee (25. März 2008)

Nimm zB 3DMark03 oder 3DMark05. http://www.futuremark.com/download/

Wenn Du net2.0 installiert hast, kannst Du es mal auch mit dem Benchmarker aus meiner Signatur versuchen, da sind einige Werte HIER zu sehen und dieser ist rein CPU-lastig.. Logischerweise solltest Du wenige andere Programme gleichzeitig am Laufen haben, solche Antiviren-Komplettpakete wie Norton verbieten sich von selbst.

mfg chmee


----------



## bloodym3n (25. März 2008)

Vielen Dank erstmal an dich !


----------

